

The Phantom Sales Forecast - Failing at Customer Validation - icey
http://steveblank.com/2010/07/22/what-if-the-price-were-zero-failing-at-customer-validation/

======
dennisgorelik
It's a great story about how CEO encouraged VP of sales to exaggerate sales
success.

